# NEED HELP PLEASE!! distributor installation...



## jwood122 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey guys...I have a 89 maxima GXE and i want to put a new rotor in..Where do you position the TDC? Is it the first mark to the left of the crankshaft on the #1 cylinder? Also where do i point or face the rotor? 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

when you pull the cap, just use a paint marker to mark where it is pointing.
BTW you can't put the rotor on wrong, only the complete distributor can be put on wrong.


----------

